
Indicators of compromise for malware used by APT28 – UK Intelligence blames GRU - lifeisstillgood
https://www.ncsc.gov.uk/alerts/indicators-compromise-malware-used-apt28
======
lifeisstillgood
This provides Snort rules, file hashes and other indicators to help detect
compromises - how many folks feel they have the framework existing to just
"update" and go and how many just would need to start from the beginning on
this?

just trying to get a feel for state of play

